# Board Bags - Which for long trips?



## neni (Dec 24, 2012)

Bought my Dakine in a shop where they also had burton but the shop guy adviced me to take a Dakine cause they are more durable.

I like to have externa boot pockets, so the (smelly or wet/dirty) boots are separated from the other clothes which stay fresh. Packed my womans Dakine low roller 157 with a 163 (!) board without bindings and a 158 board with bindings, helmet, goggles, shovel, probe, 2 pullovers, trousers, jacket, boots, backprotector and gloves -> pretty full, could stuff it with some underware. No idea about the weight yet, have no scale  

What is the baggage limit you mention?


----------



## Blaze182 (Sep 7, 2009)

That was my thoughts! The Dakine bags look more heavily padded/structured than the Burton.

Depending who you fly, from el-cheapo you can get as low as 17kg checked baggage limit upto the more established airlines where you can take 23-25kg. 

If you're over the weight or size limit they charge extra and extra.

Would like to try and avoid $150-$200 charges each way


----------



## Lamps (Sep 3, 2011)

Blaze182 said:


> Hey,
> 
> I did a quick search of the forum and couldn't find anything that was too relevant to this...
> 
> ...


Depending on whether I am traveling on my own or with my family I use either the the burton wheelie gig bag or the Burton wheelie locker bag I find two of them to be basically bulletproof bags in terms of their strength and durability. 

There might be a weak point in the attachment point for the shoulder strap, I don't use that very often. It's much easier to roll the bag.

As far as weight goes the burton bags themselves are not that heavy. From there it's a matter of what you pack in it.


----------



## Psi-Man (Aug 31, 2009)

I usually duct tape the edges/corners of my old Daking wheelie board bag because the genius's handling the bags like to drag the damn thing all over the place. Last time I flew into Reno even the duct tape was worn through.


----------



## neni (Dec 24, 2012)

Psi-Man said:


> I usually duct tape the edges/corners of my old Daking wheelie board bag because the genius's handling the bags like to drag the damn thing all over the place. Last time I flew into Reno even the duct tape was worn through.


20 Things You Probably Shouldn't Fix With Duct Tape


----------



## Psi-Man (Aug 31, 2009)

lol, couple classics there....but the plane one is a little disconcerting.


----------

